# Γίνεται φυσιολογικός τοκετός μετά την καισαρική;



## EleniD (Mar 17, 2015)

Για μανούλες, μπαμπάδες και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο - γιατί έχει παραγίνει το φαινόμενο των καισαρικών στη χώρα μας.

Την καλημέρα μου
Ελένη


https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/03/11/γίνεται-φυσιολογικός-τοκετός-μετά-τη/


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2015)

VBAC :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Παρεμπ, θυμάται κανείς τα πλακώματα που 'χαμε παλιότερα για την καισαρική; :)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12683-Εν-τω-γεννάσθαι&p=183042&viewfull=1#post183042


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2015)

Τα θυμάμαι. 
Και απαντώ: από τις γνωστές μου μία γέννησε φυσιολογικά το δεύτερο μετά από καισαρική στο πρώτο, παρόλο που ήταν οριακά στο χρόνο κι ο γιατρός της συνιστούσε καισαρική (η ίδια δεν ήθελε), και με χειρουργείο σε αναμονή, αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά. 

Η άλλη πήγε να γεννήσει φυσιολογικά το δεύτερο μετά από επιμονή του γιατρού της, παρόλο που ήταν οριακά στο χρόνο και η ίδια δεν το ήθελε. Τελικά γέννησε με επείγουσα καισαρική λόγω αιμορραγίας που φοβήθηκαν ότι οφειλόταν σε πρόβλημα με το προηγούμενο ράψιμο. Τελικά δεν ήταν από αυτό, αλλά ήταν θρίλερ γενικά. 

Συμπέρασμα: εξαρτάται.


----------



## EleniD (Mar 18, 2015)

Εννοείται πως εξαρτάται. Στην ιατρική, όπως και στη ζωή, τίποτε δεν μπαίνει σε αυστηρούς κανόνες. 
Απλά εδώ κάπου το έχουμε παρακάνει με τις καισαρικές. Είναι η "εύκολη" λύση. Είναι όμως ένα μεγάλο, ασφαλές ναι, συνηθισμένο ναι, αλλά μεγάλο χειρουργείο, που δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεται με ελαφριά την καρδιά - από την πλευρά των γιατρών.


----------

